# Most beautiful woman ever



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 13, 2003)

Who do you think is the most beautiful woman ever?  I know, it's a hard call.  I choose Jennifer Love Hewitt, but Catherine Zeta Jones is a close second.  Chicks with three names, that's the key.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

can i vote too?

on my hotty list is Angelina Jolie FOR SURE cause she is tough and looks real.
Catherine Zeta Jones is definately up there too.
Body wise though, Trish Statis and Timea and Amy Fadhli are definately it.
Oh wait Elaine Goodlad is my top Canadian hotty


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

OMG what a tough call....

How about prob. 90% of the earth's male population's fav....BRITNEY! 

And that chick Eliza Dushku or something like that.

Timea (Majorova) right? She is soooo hot too. 

Most of these girls i don't even want to "hook up" with, i just want to cuddle with them and just look at their face all day long (ok maybe i do want to hook up, but afterwards just lay in bed all day and admire).

There's too many to name, my mind is going too fast and too slow at the same time. i'm getting flustered, what the hell was the question again?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 13, 2003)

*2 words !!!!!!!!* 


CHARLIZE THERON


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 13, 2003)

Britney?Why the hell u would u choose Britney?


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 13, 2003)

try Trish Stratus


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> Britney?Why the hell u would u choose Britney?



are you serious? Why the hell would you not?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

cause she looks like a plain old chick to me.

man you guys should come down to grand beach in the summer....playboy rated the beach top 10 in the world for 
HOT babes...its fun.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> try Trish Stratus



hahahaha you have to be kidding right,,,, i just looked at that girl and there is nothing natural about her,,, just a fake doll !!! looks like a typical southern chik only with big fake tits and a fake tan


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

oh no GR81 is coming to kick your ass now  better watch out.


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

Monica Brant and Timea Majorova, that's their names....oh my god, i've got to get these chicks in my movies.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

Halle Berry


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 13, 2003)

bar none !!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

huh?
i geuss everyone has different ideas of hot and not


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmm

seriously J all my guy friends think you are HOTTTTTTTTTTT, have the face, bod and the look.

So you and Monica Brant are tops to me


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

J'BO!!!!


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

...its def the eyes that always get me......you gotta look at a girls eyes, those make her beautiful


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

hey shortstuff nice tummy!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

I simply adore Alyssa Milano!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 13, 2003)

I think it's Butterfly!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

Awww....you two are cute.

Shortstuff.....I think it's funny you said that.  I was going to say the same thing.  Saw your input and chuckled.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2003)

Angelina Jolie is drop dead gorgeous.  
Lucy Liu, Tia Carerre I'm partial to asian women I love their eyes.  Beyonce ranks way up there.
The list could go for ever.


----------



## kevin (Oct 13, 2003)

JESSICA ALBA!!


----------



## kevin (Oct 13, 2003)

And for the record, Britney is hot.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

My fave brunette is Angelina Jolie.
My fave blonde is Pam Anderson Fake or not she is HOT

I also just saw Out of TIme last night (Denzel Washington) and must add Gina Gershon to my list. She is looking really good these days

As for men- there is only ONE guy that sums up my definition of perfection...you guessed it
THE ROCK


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

See this is going to trun kinda bitchy for a minute, but I have to say I can't go with any of these women who are sticks, I have a hard time saying they are beautiful, they may have beautiful features like eyes or lips, but overall I don't like to see a women who has no curves, no butt, no legs, arms, just sticks.  To me, I will openly admit when a women is hot versus a beautiful face.  Nicole Kidman, Charlize Theron, all too thin for me, I prefer the Halle Barry in Swordfish, Jennifer Gardner sweet arms and legs, and 90% of the fitness competitors, not even many of the fitness models.  This just shows hard work and a great inside.  So sorry but that is my two sense.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

The threead is most beautiful woman. Not the best body

Angelina Jolie and Gina Gershon both are probably the fewest of celebs who look more gorgeous without all the makeup.

But I hear what you are saying


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> are you serious? Why the hell would you not?



She looks way too redneck for me.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2003)

Angelina Jolie's personality is beautiful.  She is Goodwill Ambassador to the United Nations High Commissioner
for Refugees and has done a lot of hands on charity work, unlike others who just blindly fork over money.  She's also tough for real not just in the movies which is a major turn on for me cause I can't stand dainty girly girls like that idiot Jessica Simpson.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

LOL  I was just watching that show, and my BF said if I ever acted like her he would shoot me


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

I've watched that show a couple times... I think she thinks she's being cute by being sooo spoiled... but she definitely just looks dumb!!!  Beautiful, but dumb


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

Hello she didn't know that tuna was fish, she thought it was chicken and then she thought busffalo wings were made of buffalo, not chicken...........   She is gorgeous and great natural and made up but man she is dumb  LOL


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> are you serious? Why the hell would you not?


i belive there is a website that shows the development of her breasts in a matter of weeks....hit up...britney's body is fake...and her music really turns u off...going from innocent schoolgirl...to a slave for u..what bullshit..holla at me GR!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

Flex and Shorty....you two are nuts  but thanks 

Angelina oh yah and Jennifer Gardner is wicked too...those girls got a little meat on their bones 

 she did not know that tuna was fish....k i cant breath i am laughing so hard now 

Les i am with you the ROCK is the best for men...otherthan Vin Diesel that is  both make me HOT


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i belive there is a website that shows the development of her breasts in a matter of weeks....hit up...britney's body is fake...and her music really turns u off...going from innocent schoolgirl...to a slave for u..what bullshit..holla at me GR!



come on dude, that's all her music videos, so what?  i dont like her music, this isnt about music. if she started singing during sex i'd stick my, um, hand over her mouth. we're talking looks period...

i don't care if her boobies are fake, she is like a perfect 10.


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

and obviously bodies are a huge part of the determining factor, but its just her face is soooo f*cking pretty


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 13, 2003)

angelina jolie does have amazing lips,,, i have to say that much for the record !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

There are just too many faces out there....but Allysa Milano has always been a favorite..


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> There are just too many faces out there....but Allysa Milano has always been a favorite..


She's got it all in my book!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

can we have her?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey if I could have her I would!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

well, its on you...my girl..won't share....she's kinds silly and monogomous like that...


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> hahahaha you have to be kidding right,,,, i just looked at that girl and there is nothing natural about her,,, just a fake doll !!! looks like a typical southern chik only with big fake tits and a fake tan




OMG you must be jokin, you have no taste, none. so what if her tits are fake, she has the most bangin ass in history. fake this, fake that, who cares, shit she can have a fake O with me, you think I will give a fuck. If I can see her, touch her, and smell her than she is real! Besides you think that britney spears is any more real?? give me a break. Trish is a 13 and britn is a 9 maybe, no contest.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

Yup. I am sure BigGallaGA would turn her down in a bar. 
She is too fake.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

there are some girls here that are missing fellas, I am dissapointed. how about carmen?


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

what about Elizabeth Hurley??  BEAutiful...


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

damn, i told you not to put my wife up Gr! you know shes shy didnt you!

does anyone know who eliza dushku is. shes some chick thats starring in a show thats soon to air. OMG she is so hot! She's Arnold's daughter in True Lies (all grown up now) and shes the "bad chick" in Jay and Silent Bob strike back.....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2003)

Did you see Eliza in Punk'd.  She looked pretty run down.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

One of my personal favorites here gentleman........Marylin


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Did you see Eliza in Punk'd.  She looked pretty run down.



no i didnt, but otherwise she is blazin.

marylin, how could we foret??????????????/


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

how about this chick that is in all the movies lately, Eva Mendes..


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

OMG I did not hear Carmen, she is just nasty now, she has been with Dennis, I am sorry she is just tainted now, no matter how she looks.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

c'mon now..they can share under garments!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 13, 2003)

LOL    STOP I JUST DID ABS AND GOING TO SPIT OUT OATS!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

bet that looks sexy....
SS has hoof-in-mouth!
She's absoloutely frothing!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Yup. I am sure BigGallaGA would turn her down in a bar.
> She is too fake.




i dont go to bars,,, and yes i find her malapropos at best and rauchy at worst !!!  IMO


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

ahhh carmen is hot....k i gotta stop lookin at all these hotties.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

J, can you believe that BBGA is callin my girl trish raunchy and fake, OMG. I can't believe it, he is just a hater, a hater with no taste at that. that is Blasphemy the way I see it. Oh and yes Carmen it f'n hot, it doesn't matter that she fucked Rodman, bangin for sure!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

i am with yah GR81 some people just dont appreciate the finer things in life...if i had trish and the rock and vin in a bed for 3 hours i would be able to die and be happy


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 13, 2003)

to each their own !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

yep


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

Eliza was in "Bring It On" too


----------



## Flex (Oct 13, 2003)

"Awww, aw fuck. oh my god, awwwwwwwwwwwwww. oh wait wait, i dont wanna cum yet." hahahha

damn she is fine with a capital F!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> J, can you believe that BBGA is callin my girl trish raunchy and fake, OMG. I can't believe it, he is just a hater, a hater with no taste at that. that is Blasphemy the way I see it. Oh and yes Carmen it f'n hot, it doesn't matter that she fucked Rodman, bangin for sure!


i know bro BBGA is also the retard that was talking shit in the steroid forum and couldn't back up any of his statements like a pussy...so don't listen to him...
hmmm J'bo and Trish in bed together...very interesting to say the least..i didn't know u swung like that girl


----------



## gr81 (Oct 13, 2003)

BB is a chump alright, some of the shit he says, I don't know about it. besides him there shouldn't be a person on the planet that wouldn't want to have sex with trish, guy or girl. haha. Yeah J can appreciate a beautiful physique like hers, you gotta love her for that.


----------



## tcw (Oct 14, 2003)

Classic beauty...Audrey Hepburn


----------



## tcw (Oct 14, 2003)

Most beautiful body...Laetitia Casta


----------



## tcw (Oct 14, 2003)

Just damn gorgeous...Ashley Judd


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 14, 2003)

*milla jovovich,,, absolutely stunning !!*


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 14, 2003)

Angelina Jolie?  You have to be kidding me, she's by far the most overrated in hollywood imo.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

mila is beautiful as well....i used to watch the blue lagoon over and over as a little girl.
i appreciate fine women yes.

dont be so harsh on the guy GR81 everyone has different likes and dislikes.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> mila is beautiful as well....i used to watch the blue lagoon over and over as a little girl.
> i appreciate fine women yes.
> 
> dont be so harsh on the guy GR81 everyone has different likes and dislikes.




thankx J'Bo,, but i dont pay attention to negative comments most of the time.  I dont have place for negative energy from anyone, especially people in online forums, who i am no acquitance of.


here is another of milla....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> She's got it all in my book!



I could stare at her all day.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 14, 2003)

How about Penelope Cruz?


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 14, 2003)

titanya


----------



## Rissole (Oct 14, 2003)

Mine would be Jennifer Connelly. Only after J'Bo though


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

ok you guys are crazy if you even think i come close  maybe after 24hours of airbrushing


----------



## Flex (Oct 14, 2003)

how about anna kournikova? 

that chick is hot as hell!


----------



## gr81 (Oct 14, 2003)

ooohhh good call man, that girl is bangin for sure. my god!. she can; tplay tennis for shit but hey...(insert perverted comment here...) ha ha


----------



## gr81 (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## moon (Oct 14, 2003)

the most beautiful one must be YUNA. 
none on earth could come close to her...indeed


----------



## moon (Oct 14, 2003)

here is another one...though hotter than before...
I can forgo all hollywood movie stars just to get her...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 15, 2003)

*yes Indeed, Jennifer Connely is Dazzlingly beautiful,  magnificent and absolutely pulchritudinous !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kuso (Oct 15, 2003)

*White*
Angelina Jolie
Alyssa Milano
Teresa Livingstone

*Black*
Halle Berry
Tyra Banks

*Asian*
Sung Hi Lee
Amuro Namie
Fujiwara Norika

more to come as I remember someone note worthy


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice list K 

Oh and Moon.... Hate to break it to ya but yer chicks a cartoon...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok you guys are crazy if you even think i come close  maybe after 24hours of airbrushing


Like this needs to be airbrushed...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Nice list K
> 
> Oh and Moon.... Hate to break it to ya but yer chicks a cartoon...


A cartoon with fake boobs to boot!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> How about Penelope Cruz?


NO FUCKING WAY!!!

She came here with Tom Cruise months back and OMG was she ever DOG UGLY!!!  ALL the men were seriously disappointed!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I could stare at her all day.


Me too IAB, me too


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

rissy.

no that wasnt airbrushed but took 12 weeks of dieting and 1 hour of hair and 1 hour of makeup


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> NO FUCKING WAY!!!
> 
> She came here with Tom Cruise months back and OMG was she ever DOG UGLY!!!  ALL the men were seriously disappointed!!!



Well she looks darned good to me in the pics and in the movies, if she doesn't look as good in person what makes you think all the other stars won't look as good either darn it.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> rissy.
> 
> no that wasnt airbrushed but took 12 weeks of dieting and 1 hour of hair and 1 hour of makeup


I coulda picked any bloody pic...... Your gorgeous!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

oh brother  your so silly


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 27, 2003)

Jennifer Love Hewitt, Catherine Zeta Jones.

I forgot Heather Graham before, but I really mean it.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tcw *_
> Classic beauty...Audrey Hepburn



I dont remember her history, but she was so thin its amazing she could stand on her own two feet.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 27, 2003)

Carmella Decesare is my current favorite, I know a mexican gal that looks just like her, but shorter.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 27, 2003)

Marisa Tomei is up there too


www.allposters.com/images/73/039_45329.jpg


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Carmella Decesare is my current favorite, I know a mexican gal that looks just like her, but shorter.



Oh yeah...that thread of hers I started several weeks back was


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 28, 2003)

Uh huh, I couldn't stop licking my computer screen!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Oh yeah...that thread of hers I started several weeks back was



Did you see the link with 4 pages of pix?  That has to be damn near all she has done.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Well she looks darned good to me in the pics and in the movies, if she doesn't look as good in person what makes you think all the other stars won't look as good either darn it.


That's the point, she isn't a natural beauty.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 5, 2003)

I forgot Jennifer Connelly.


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I simply adore Alyssa Milano!!!



me 2


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

Alyssa makes me all tinglely inside


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

@ BF


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Alyssa makes me all tinglely inside


she makes me tingly outside..must be the difference in genetics..


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

i also like betty page, jolie has always been a fav since GIA


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

i agree that jolie is the hottest babe around...next to J'Lo


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

j'lo don't do it for me, pretty thou.
one girl thats going to be hot when she grows up is hillary duff from lizzie mcguire (sp?)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2003)

...and the Olsen Twins.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 7, 2003)

hey statan, i fyou like the olson twins then you must check out this link. In fact even if you don't, this is funny shit. check it out..

Olson twins count down


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2003)

That is good.


----------



## Larva (Nov 7, 2003)

ya gr81 great link


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Larva *_
> j'lo don't do it for me, pretty thou.
> one girl thats going to be hot when she grows up is hillary duff from lizzie mcguire (sp?)



I agree with you totally.

And butterfly my point is what makes you think any of your nominees for most beautiful woman wouldn't look dog ugly in person too?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 21, 2008)

Needs to be updated....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 21, 2008)

No shit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll start

Kate Beckinsdale


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2008)

*Paloma Fiuza*


----------



## Will Brink (Dec 22, 2008)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Who do you think is the most beautiful woman ever?  I know, it's a hard call.  I choose Jennifer Love Hewitt,



She wouldn't make my top 10 and I can think of many I would step over Hewitt's naked body to get to.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 22, 2008)

That was back in 2003, before the huge pics of her ass on the beach were posted.

Next:  Amy Adams is on my top 3


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 22, 2008)

Amy Winehouse

thanks to Min0


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2008)

She's hot!


----------



## Will Brink (Dec 22, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> She's hot!



I wouldn't call her hot, but I'd hit it 'cause you can tell she's a freak...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 22, 2008)

TheGreatSatan said:


> That was back in 2003, before the huge pics of her ass on the beach were posted.
> 
> Next:  Amy Adams is on my top 3



I'm guessing that you like the redheads!?!?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 22, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



this pic really gives me the creeps. Did you work you magic on this pic MinO?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> this pic really gives me the creeps. Did you work you magic on this pic MinO?



Not me, age did it.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 23, 2008)

BabsieGirl said:


> Halle Berry


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 23, 2008)

J'Bo said:


> rissy.
> 
> no that wasnt airbrushed but took 12 weeks of dieting and 1 hour of hair and 1 hour of makeup




... All the pictures of stars you see are completely touched up and they went through the hair and makeup.

It's hard for me to choose one beautiful woman over another.  They are all beautiful in their own ways.  It's like trying to decide what my favorite desert is.  I love ice cream and cheesecake... it is hard to pick one over the other.

You are at least as beautiful as all these pin up girls.  They are not that amazingly special.  For every one of them, there are thousands of other beautiful women that are out there that are just as beautiful but nobody knows who they are.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 23, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


>


 
I never understood the infatuation with Halle Berry.

I'd say she's about a 7 or an 8 on a 10 point scale and when I saw her naked in Swordfish, I was extremely disappointed (especially with her tits) that without clothes on she may be a 5 or a 6.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 23, 2008)

TheGreatSatan said:


> ...and the Olsen Twins.



They look like spider monkeys or something


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 23, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> this pic really gives me the creeps. Did you work you magic on this pic MinO?



plastic surgery also.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2008)

The Olsen twins are nasty, they look like shit* now*.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Not me, age did it.



not just age, i worked as a cocktail waitress and you would not believe the difference in the women walking in sober and how they look once they are wasted. she's fucked up on something here bad.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I never understood the infatuation with Halle Berry.
> 
> I'd say she's about a 7 or an 8 on a 10 point scale and when I saw her naked in Swordfish, I was extremely disappointed (especially with her tits) that without clothes on she may be a 5 or a 6.



Hmpf.  It was Swordfish that did it for me.  Now I am a fan.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 23, 2008)

They look excellent in some pictures now that I'm searching, but I remember seeing her naked and she had the worst case of flapjacks I've ever seen.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 23, 2008)

Halle's tits were among the finest in her time. They're damn near perfect, and they're real boobies.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> They look excellent in some pictures now that I'm searching, but I remember seeing her naked and she had the worst case of flapjacks I've ever seen.



This one?  They do look  a bit flat.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2008)

These are her breast.....while she was pregnant.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The Olsen twins are nasty, they look like shit* now*.



can you prove that


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2008)

The one on the right looks like the Joker.

All jokes aside I still see them as little kids, it would help if they gained a little more weight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 23, 2008)

They look a little droopy, but I remember them being even worse.

Hmm...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Not me, age did it.



All praise to scott biao...

For humping them all
(when they were hot)


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jessica Burciaga


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## lnvanry (Dec 26, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The one on the right looks like the Joker.
> 
> All jokes aside I still see them as little kids, it would help if they gained a little more weight.



maybe I'm just a wierdo, but I think they look fine


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 27, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



looks like joker a little bit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2008)

Misa Campo






Nikki Rhodes


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

holy hell.. Misa Campo!


----------

